# perceber



## marola

Por favor, poderiam resolver estas dúvidas? 
Eu estudei que "perceber" equivalia ao espanhol "entender". Então, posso dizer? _Não percebo a sua pergunta._Se é que não sei que me está a dizer. 
En Brasil significa outra coisa? Equivale ao espanhol "percibir"? Vejo que não tem o mesmo significado nos dois países.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Marola, 

Perceber pode ter vários significados. Alguns:
1- adquirir conhecimento de, por meio dos sentidos 
2. entender, compreender
3. conhecer, distinguir; notar 
4. ouvir 
5. Ver bem/ divisar, enxergar


Portanto:
_Não percebo a sua pergunta.(_Se é que não sei que me está a dizer) 

Lembre-se: para cada pergunta, um novo _hilo;_ para ficar mais fácil quando outros procurarem.


----------



## marola

Obrigada, Vanda e desculpe pela "dupla" pergunta. Para outra vez já sei


----------



## kurumin

marola said:


> Por favor, poderiam resolver estas dúvidas?
> Eu estudei que "perceber" equivalia ao espanhol "entender". Então, posso dizer? _Não percebo a sua pergunta._Se é que não sei que me está a dizer.
> En Brasil significa outra coisa? Equivale ao espanhol "percibir"? Vejo que não tem o mesmo significado nos dois países.



No Brasil, a gente fala EU NÃO ENTENDO (A) SUA PERGUNTA.

PERCEBER é usado mais no sentido de ''notar'' ou ''sentir'' 



> Eu percebi que você não entendeu a minha pergunta.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal quando quiser usar o "entender" espanhol pode usar "entender" ou perceber. Nesse contexto significam o mesmo e estão ambos correctos.


----------



## Alandria

Como todos disseram, mas eu vou reforçar:

Não conheço *uma* pessoa do Brasil que use "perceber" como sinônimo de "entender" e olha que já viagem muuuuuito. Na dúvida, use "entender" mesmo sempre.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Como todos disseram, mas eu vou reforçar:
> 
> Não conheço *uma* pessoa do Brasil que use "perceber" como sinônimo de "entender" e olha que já viagem muuuuuito. Na dúvida, use "entender" mesmo sempre.



A minha madrinha é brasileira e ela diz-me que se ouvisse alguém dizer "perceber", a primeira ideia que teria seria alguém de descendência portuguesa a dizer "entender". Ela também me diz que a maioria das pessoas sem qualquer ligação a Portugal ou qualquer hábito de contacto com portugueses dificilmente entenderiam que "perceber" significava "entender". Provavelmente ela iria sugerir o mesmo que a Alandria.


----------



## Vanda

Nunca diga nunca. Existe um negócio chamado idioleto e nem todo mundo diz a mesma coisa igual ao resto das pessoas o tempo todo. Portanto, de vez em quando, você ouvirá, sim, alguém dizendo: não percebo a sua pergunta. O que significa que, caso você seja uma daquelas pessoas que não falam igual a todo mundo, até as pessoas que não usam essa expressão vão entendê-lo! É simplesmente uma questão de escolha pessoal. Só para ficar claro, também sou uma brasileira desde que nasci, o que já faz séculos, e também viajo muuuuuito e, de vez em quando, eu mesma uso essa expressão.


----------



## MOC

Sim Vanda, mas eu também nunca usei nunca nem sempre, nem toda a gente, nem ninguém.

Como dizia (e ainda diz) o meu pai em relação às generalizações excessivas, "toda a gente" é muita gente.


----------



## Alandria

Eu não sei a quem Vanda dirigiu a palavra, mas eu só disse que nunca conheci alguém no Brasil que usasse "perceber" com tal acepção. 

Mas se foi a Kurumin, entendo perfeitamente...


----------



## Outsider

Em resumo, "entender" serve para todas as ocasiões, não é?


----------



## marola

Obrigada a todos e já entendí. Eu estudei português com profesoras de Lisboa e sempre vi "perceber" com o significado de "compreender" "entender"; mas falando com um brasileiro e usei a palavra com esse significado riu de mim. De aí a minha pergunta. 
Em resumo: 
perceber em Brasil: o "percibir" em espanhol, "notar"
perceber em Portugal: entender, compreender. 
Embora dependerá dos falantes que podem conhecer ou não todas os valores. 
Estou certa?


----------



## kurumin

marola said:


> Obrigada a todos e já entendí. Eu estudei português com profesoras de Lisboa e sempre vi "perceber" com o significado de "compreender" "entender"; mas falando com um brasileiro e usei a palavra com esse significado riu de mim. De aí a minha pergunta.
> Em resumo:
> perceber em Brasil: o "percibir" em espanhol, "notar"
> perceber em Portugal: entender, compreender.
> Embora dependerá dos falantes que podem conhecer ou não todas os valores.
> Estou certa?


Está certa.
No minidicionário de espanhol se lê:



> perceber 1.  notar, advertir, darse cuenta...; 2. percibir, captar...; 3. percibir, recibir, cobrar...


----------

